# talentedt-cupmaltesepups.com ???



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone ever hear of this breeder/web site???
Maltese Puppies For Adoption | www.talentedt-cupmaltesepups.com
Tally Renis was the person who emailed me information about available puppies in the Boston, MA area???


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like a broker to me. Plus they are not showing and use the word T-cup. No way would I buy a puppy from them or anything.


----------



## Neetaz (Feb 19, 2013)

Odd how they can say T-Cup when selling a puppy but those puppies look just like normal size maltese puppies. When I brought Bella home we took a picture of her in a soup cup that looked liked a coffee cup just so I could proove to myself that people are just trying to sell their puppies.

Now I really would have been taken to the cleaners because until I found this forum I would look at those little t-cup pictures and wish. But instead my Bella found me!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Run, don't walk away. Not a reputable breeder from the looks and sound of the site. T-cups are china, not dogs!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It doesn't even try to hide the fact that they are brokers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would suggest you remove your real name and location from your siggie. You are just inviting brokers to contact you, plus it really isn't safe to disclose personal information on a public forum.

I Googled your name and location and found an exact address, phone number, your occupation, age, etc. in less than a minute. With a street address people can find directions to your house and even a picture of it!

I also found your Facebook page which is set to public.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Never heard of them but others have already said it all. 

Sure hope you can find a good breeder! Nationals will be a great resource for you and remind me to introduce you around!


----------

